# Backyard Oak



## smokinjosts (Feb 12, 2015)

Question about hardwoods. I live in FL and all the rage here is Black Jack Oak. I grew up in Oklahoma, and everybody talked about hickory,or misquete for grilling or smoking good Q, so I went down to the local hardware store and bought 20 pieces for $10.00. ( yes there is a racket for firewood here in FL. Anyway, after kicking my self for several days, I realized i have 13 acres of "backyard oak" at my disposal. It's not blackjack, it is mainly water oak, and laurel oak, does anyone have any reason NOT to use this?


----------



## themule69 (Feb 13, 2015)

It will work just fine. Make sure you let them season 1st then go for it. I do it all the time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## noboundaries (Feb 13, 2015)

I have two tenths of an acre and one 300-500 year old oak tree in the backyard.  It supplies me nicely with wood chunks I use in my smoker.  I love hickory and mesquite, but I'm starting to develop a taste for the more plain oak flavor.


----------



## gary s (Feb 13, 2015)

We use a lot of oak here in Texas

Gary


----------



## tropics (Feb 13, 2015)

SmokinJosts said:


> Question about hardwoods. I live in FL and all the rage here is Black Jack Oak. I grew up in Oklahoma, and everybody talked about hickory,or misquete for grilling or smoking good Q, so I went down to the local hardware store and bought 20 pieces for $10.00. ( yes there is a racket for firewood here in FL. Anyway, after kicking my self for several days, I realized i have 13 acres of "backyard oak" at my disposal. It's not blackjack, it is mainly water oak, and laurel oak, does anyone have any reason NOT to use this?


Laurel is Poisonous unless it is Culinary Laurel ( Bay Leaves) if you watch the deer they do not eat it.If I am wrong I hope some one will be along that knows better.


----------



## joegotcher (Feb 23, 2015)

There's plenty of good wood for smoking in Florida.  Every fruit or nut tree plus the hardwoods like oak or pecan. I would ask at a nursery if the backyard oak you mentioned is really oak or is that just a nickname.


----------



## smokinjosts (Feb 24, 2015)

I know it's not called " backyard" oak, hence the quotes, i called it that bc it's in my backyard.  It's actuall Laurell oak, or Water oak.


----------



## joegotcher (Feb 24, 2015)

There's plenty of good wood for smoking in Florida.  Every fruit or nut tree plus the hardwoods like oak or pecan. I would ask at a nursery if the backyard oak you men


----------



## joegotcher (Feb 24, 2015)

Water oak and laurel oak are both related to red oak, a premium smoker fuel choice. Laurel oak is a hybrid of water oak and another oak, both "branches" of the red oak family.  As such, they should both be excellent for your smoker.   Enjoy.


----------

